# Custom printed polybags?



## criddle90 (Jul 24, 2008)

hey I'm looking to purchase ~1000 custom printed (single color) poly-zip bags. (6 in. X 10 in.)
I've called 4 different manufacturers and they all have insane minimums (10,000-50,000).

I was wondering if any of you have personal experience with purchasing low minimum custom printed poly-zip bags.

Seeing as how 1,000 bags cost $40 from US box co. I assume printed bags shouldn't exceed $100...

supposedly us box co. does custom prints but they haven't gotten back to me with a quote... Has anyone gotten printed zip bags from them before? How was the quality?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## organicfred (Apr 15, 2008)

Have you tried POP Packaging? Good Luck


----------

